# Help needed on Gerbils please!!!!



## liz gardner (Jul 30, 2015)

We got two male gerbils yesterday for my 5 year old son. We have kept hamsters before but when Luigi his hamster died a few weeks back he decided he didn't want another hamster. He picked two that where in same tank and had lived together already, The two he picked where the most active at the time. Everything seemed fine at 1st but this morning when I checked on them one had blood on the tip of his tail and it has fur missing where there is blood. I never saw the fight so guessing it took place during the night. They are both eat, drinking and playing fine. even caught them talking together while grooming each other and are curled up asleep together. I had a look on the internet and it all seems to be horror stories. I don't want to put them separate as they seem to be getting on perfectly fine. really need some advice. any chance it could have just happened as its a new home, with new sound and smells?


----------



## liz gardner (Jul 30, 2015)

This them both atm


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

It sounds to me like they may have had a little tiff due to the stress of a new home and moving. Keep a close eye on them, if they're alright now then I'd say it may have just been a one time thing. My girls were very on edge when we first brought them home because they were very stressed.


----------



## liz gardner (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks its been 2 weeks now and there hasn't been any more fighting like that so I am hoping it was just due to a new home. They have been out a few times and they are both great and have lovely temperaments. as soon as you open any part of there home they are both straight there wanting to play. im really hoping nothing happens again I can honestly say I was worried spesh after reading stuff on the internet about them fighting to there death


----------

